# Beauty Blender grew mold



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

That's basically it, I discovered today that my beauty blender has mold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is there anything I can do to save it? or should I just throw it out?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not much help but I recommend tossing it. I'm now slightly grossed out by Beauty Blenders.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh no no don't be, it's my fault, I'll admit, it was really stupid and stored it in a freaking ziploc baggy, I was busy, didn't notice and well it sat there for some time, ofc it'll grow mold lol. It's all my fault and I know that, I'm thinking I prolly have to toss it, but if there's any way to save it I'll try it...I can't get a BB here and I can't afford to buy one either... *sigh*


----------



## hiheather (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe you could cut the mold out? But I guess that would make the blender useless.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe you could cut the mold out? But I guess that would make the blender useless.


 well. it's  mostly on the pointy part, the bottom seems clear


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 16, 2013)

I suggest to throw it. I would feel the same way saving it but thinking that mold was once there, there would be no way it should be in contact with my skin!

I was browsing through beauty section of Ross one day and found these equally good sponges for $5.00.

If you do not want to shell out too much, maybe you could spot some in Ross, Marshall's or TJMaxx.

Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Toss it. At this point in time it's a total loss.

In the future, any type of makeup sponge make sure after you wash it after each use that you squeeze it out really well then soak up rubbing alcohol. Allow the sponge to soak in that alcohol for a minute or two before ringing that out and allow to air dry before storage.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

ya that's what I was doing before, but I packed it there to travel (it was completely dry, it was tiny) and then well I just put it back there after using it once and just forgot, I know what I did wrong, I was just wondering if there was anything I could do to rescue it


----------



## diana16 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now im scared that will happen to mine lol I have a bad habit of not washing it for awhile and just tossing it somewhere, and I do the same with brushes. Im just too lazy and now this made me get up and wash mine lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

I let it soak on alcohol, but it's not gonna come off, I know I have to throw it, but I was wondering mmm if I use this for nail airt will it contaminate my polish?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Possibly. To be honest I don't think any of us knows for sure. Since it's going to be tossed try to see if soaking it in a 10% bleach mixture does the trick but I wouldn't recommend using it on your face.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

oh yeah no way it's going back on my face lmao XD


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 17, 2013)

Unfortunately you can't salvage sponges due to the very porous nature of them. To keep them from moulding in transport (even after they are dried), is to put them in a plastic breathable bag like those Ziploc vegetable bags. That way any room humidity or deep moisture within the sponge won't be trapped in the sealed bag. Or you can just leave your make-up bag / clutch 1/4 open so the air can circulate better.


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have only had my beauty blender for a few weeks and it has developed black spots despite regular cleaning. I have done some googling and it seems that these would be mould. Should I ditch the sponge or does anyone have any suggestions about cleaning it. I paid $34 for it because they are expensive in Australia, so I don't want to throw it out if I can avoid it.


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd let people know that I tried soaking the sponge in vinegar for half an hour because I was told that it may kill off the mould. Well it didn't!!!!! So I have conceded defeat and thrown it out! Just ordered a new one online as that is the only way to purchase them in Australia. It cost me $24.95 plus $8.00 postage. I am going to be super careful with my next one although I was careful with the first one, so I am not sure where I really went wrong. I made sure I air dried it. I cleaned it thoroughly. I never stored it in a bag or cupboard. I think I might put it on a window ledge in the sunshine and hopefully that will do the trick. I am open to suggestions though.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 26, 2013)

Vinegar doesn't kill mould, bleach does. I would also recommend purchasing the cleanser that is meant for the Beauty Blender. Also, try air drying it in a non humid environment. That should help.


----------



## AngelaLicciardo (Aug 26, 2013)

Clean it like you would any mold hot soap water it may have to soak do not use bleach or any other harsh chemicals, if soap and water don't work try white vinegar. If after washing it and soaking it for a few days and no one else responds then I would throw it out it is a sponge and those are hard to get the mold markings off of even though you may have washed away the spores and mold itself. Good Luck.


----------



## AngelaLicciardo (Aug 26, 2013)

Bleach does not "kill" mold it may bleach out the stain  that mold causes but its not suggested to clean it and remove the spores, only hot water and soap. Call any business that cleans mold in homes after floods etc they will tell you the same thing.

Angela


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I have been using dishwashing liquid to clean it because I was told this is the best type of liquid soap to use and I did it after every 2nd use. I also rinsed very thoroughly. There really is no logical reason why it got mouldy, but I will be even more careful when my new one turns up!


----------



## amandagreen (Aug 27, 2013)

Try giving it a clean before throwing it out...

If that honestly doesn't work, then you know your decision to throw it out is probably the best.

I am just a freak when it comes to saving absolutely everything!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2013)

> Bleach does not "kill" mold it may bleach out the stainÂ  that mold causes but its not suggested to clean it and remove the spores, only hot water and soap. Call any business that cleans mold in homes after floods etc they will tell you the same thing. Angela


 Fair enough... But when it comes to sanitation and hygiene in the beauty / make-up industry, for product and tools, the cure is worse than the disease when it comes to personal safety. Otherwise productions get shut down by the state / province.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2013)

> Thanks for the replies. I have been using dishwashing liquid to clean it because I was told this is the best type of liquid soap to use and I did it after every 2nd use. I also rinsed very thoroughly. There really is no logical reason why it got mouldy, but I will be even more careful when my new one turns up!


 Don't let it dry in the dark! Also a slight airflow will help dry it.


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try giving it a clean before throwing it out...
> 
> ...


I hear you! The main reason I wanted to save this sponge was the cost. It's pretty expensive in Oz when you factor in the postage. It is very hard to just find it in a shop, so you have to pay over $30. I did consider the bleach option, but someone mentioned to me that it's a bit risky if you don't get every last bit of the bleach out. I have thoroughly exhausted the soap and water method, along with the vinegar soaking, etc... The sponge had to go!


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just one more thing before I leave this topic alone, I really hate the idea of the new black coloured beauty blender sponge. Knowing that these sponges can get mouldy under some circumstances, you would not be able to see it with a black sponge. Gives me the heebies just thinking about it!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't leave this topic alone, as topics like this are a great learning tool in terms of trouble-shooting experiences, so others can benefit from it.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daffodil48* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just one more thing before I leave this topic alone, I really hate the idea of the new black coloured beauty blender sponge. Knowing that these sponges can get mouldy under some circumstances, you would not be able to see it with a black sponge. Gives me the heebies just thinking about it!


 Now that you pointed it out, I have to agree. I never thought of the black sponge hiding mold since I've never encountered a mold problem with my own Beauty Blenders or any cosmetic sponge.


----------



## italiablu (Aug 27, 2013)

You could try soaking it in a tea tree oil/ water mixture. I use this mixture on moldy walls, 1 part tea tree oil to 9 parts water. I'm not sure how well it will work on a beauty blender. It works great on a moldy wall.


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could try soaking it in a tea tree oil/ water mixture. I use this mixture on moldy walls, 1 part tea tree oil to 9 parts water. I'm not sure how well it will work on a beauty blender. It works great on a moldy wall.


I have ordered a new one, but will definitely be trying all of these tips if my new one develops the same problem. I absolutely love my beauty blender, so there is no way I will be going back to regular cosmetic sponges. I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 28, 2013)

Just curious, did you order the Blender cleaning solution with the dispenser / cradle as well?


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious, did you order the Blender cleaning solution with the dispenser / cradle as well?


No. The cleanser is not meant to be very good and none of the Australian websites offered the cradle. From what I read on other forums, dishwashing liquid is superior to the blender cleaning solution.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daffodil48* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious, did you order the Blender cleaning solution with the dispenser / cradle as well?
> ...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with Zadi on this one. I've worked with MUA's from Hannibal, Hemlock Grove, Cottage Country, and Mortal Instruments: City of Bones. And they have the Blender cleanser, as it's meant for it due to the structure (density) of the sponge itself. Dishwashing detergent is too harsh as it's meant to cut grease on stainless steel, glass and porcelain... Well, dishes. Also dish washing sponges have a different structure than a Beauty Blender. It's the same reason why you wouldn't use dishwashing detergent to clean brushes, as the dried brushes feel like they have residue on them, no matter how many times you rinse them. The soaps that Zadi mentioned are less harsh but are effective as they're meant for make-up. Again, air drying is key, a slight airflow is even better. I know that Amazon and the Beauty Blender site, both carry the cleanser, being that no retailer in Australia carries it. I am sure they both ship there.


----------



## katcole (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for the information, I just  bought 4 for 4 bucks, I know they are not the real deal but I thought I would try them out first. I wouldnt have even thought  they could grow mold .I dont know if these are ok  I have nothing to compare them to to,so I know  to keep these clean atleast.


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree with Zadi on this one. I've worked with MUA's from Hannibal, Hemlock Grove, Cottage Country, and Mortal Instruments: City of Bones. And they have the Blender cleanser, as it's meant for it due to the structure (density) of the sponge itself.
> 
> Dishwashing detergent is too harsh as it's meant to cut grease on stainless steel, glass and porcelain... Well, dishes. Also dish washing sponges have a different structure than a Beauty Blender. It's the same reason why you wouldn't use dishwashing detergent to clean brushes, as the dried brushes feel like they have residue on them, no matter how many times you rinse them.
> ...


Actually in many of the beauty forums, dishwashing liquid is considered the best product for cleaning brushes. It all depends on who you believe really.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daffodil48* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree with Zadi on this one. I've worked with MUA's from Hannibal, Hemlock Grove, Cottage Country, and Mortal Instruments: City of Bones. And they have the Blender cleanser, as it's meant for it due to the structure (density) of the sponge itself.
> ...


----------



## daffodil48 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also on many beauty forums people still think that hemorrhoid cream works to reduce under eye puffiness (which it use to) or that shaving causes hair to grow back thicker and darker (which it doesn't).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always remember the insurance commercial that says something like, "Where did you hear that?" "The internet. They can't put something on the internet if it's not true." Granted something are good substitutions, some use to work and something are downright just incorrect.
> ...


 

Yes, but if enough people review an item or a method, then there has to be some truth to it. The reviews on a certain makeup site (very large) are pretty universal that the blender cleanser is ordinary. That makes a a person think hard about whether to spend money on it. This site is large enough that you can work out who is a shill for companies and who isn't. I don't think under the rules here that I am allowed to name it, but you probably all know which site I am talking about. Some products get thousands of reviews.

Anyway, away from that site and on to brush cleaning. I do remember watching a Michelle Phan tutorial once about brush cleaning that involved detergent (Dawn) and olive oil (Colavita). Now a lot of people swear by Michelle Phan, so you could argue that if Michelle Phan uses dishwashing liquid it must be OK. However, she added one step too many in my opinion and that was the oil. It damn near ruined my brushes!

I used to work in the beauty industry. I had my own waxing and spray tanning business, so your comment about the shaving made me laugh a bit. I have heard every falsehood about hair that you could possibly imagine!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 31, 2013)

On the note of cleaning Beauty Blenders and keeping them in their best shape, have any of you tried microwaving them? I normally clean mine with shampoo, wring it out, soak it in alcohol, wring that out well, then let it air dry. (I clean mine after each use, and they've lasted very well and come clean each time; I use the pink ones.)

I was told several years ago that to extend the life of my kitchen sponges, I should wash them with soap and water, wring it out well, then microwave it for about 10 seconds to help kill bacteria. I still do it to this day and it helps keep my kitchen sponges clean and lasting longer! 

Have any of you tried this with a Beauty Blender though? I'm hesitant to put that overly-priced sponge in the microwave because the structure of it is different from a dish sponge. BUT since it works so well on my kitchen sponges in extending their lives, I'm wondering how well it'd work on a Beauty Blender to keep it in the best possible shape.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daffodil48* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, but if enough people review an item or a method, then there has to be some truth to it. The reviews on a certain makeup site (very large) are pretty universal that the blender cleanser is ordinary. That makes a a person think hard about whether to spend money on it. This site is large enough that you can work out who is a shill for companies and who isn't. I don't think under the rules here that I am allowed to name it, but you probably all know which site I am talking about. Some products get thousands of reviews.
> ...


 LOL The dish soap and olive oil one is still pretty popular despite the fact it typically ruins brushes with that residue.

Oh, the shaving one makes me laugh because it's still passed around as fact. I wish it was kind of true because I'd shave my eyebrows off if it meant the growth would come back thicker and darker as my brows are not as dark or thick as they were when I was a teen. I think men - especially balding men - would shave their heads if it means thicker hair again. LOL



> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the note of cleaning Beauty Blenders and keeping them in their best shape, have any of you tried microwaving them? I normally clean mine with shampoo, wring it out, soak it in alcohol, wring that out well, then let it air dry. (I clean mine after each use, and they've lasted very well and come clean each time; I use the pink ones.)
> 
> ...


 I've heard of doing that but I wouldn't simply because not all microwaves are the same and 10 seconds isn't enough to kill anything. You risk burning the sponge in the microwave or even catching it on fire if you nuke it too long. I would suggest using a hand towel to hold the sponge and simply using a hair dryer to dry. It won't kill anything but at least it'll dry the sponge out faster. That or put it out on little towel on a window ledge while the sun is hitting that spot and it should dry out in about 10 to 20 minutes if it's hot enough.


----------



## daffodil48 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the note of cleaning Beauty Blenders and keeping them in their best shape, have any of you tried microwaving them? I normally clean mine with shampoo, wring it out, soak it in alcohol, wring that out well, then let it air dry. (I clean mine after each use, and they've lasted very well and come clean each time; I use the pink ones.)
> 
> ...


Your post certainly made me think, but like you, I would be hesistant about putting my bb in the microwave in case it damaged the integrity of the sponge. It would be a great last step in killing bacteria. I might try it on a cheaper cellulose sponge and see what happens!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 2, 2013)

Sponges are not created equal. Due the density and type of sponge material of a BB, I would not recommend microwaving it. As for YouTube, Internet, Forums... Just because someone posts something up, doesn't make it true. (Again I agree with Zadi on this as well...) Being a MUA doesn't mean putting on colour... It means you need to know your human anatomy, (skeletal, muscular, epidermal structures, circulatory system), chemistry, history, english (for script and character breakdowns, and continuity) and be a research expert. The last part is important because of the Internet. Always consider and check and recheck your sources. Make-up guru's on YouTube only do their own face so they have no experience working on other people or skin tones, bone structures, or various environments where you would need to apply / remove make-ups or to trouble shoot any sudden problems or issues that may arise while working. (Hence the BB mould thing and brush cleaning, etc.) and that's why you get all these homemade trouble shooting remedies that don't work or cause other issues. Just sayin'.


----------



## GlamourBytch (Nov 11, 2013)

There is no real way to clean mold spores out of sponges (rather you can't really tell if the mold spores inside the sponge are dead and even dead mold spores, unless properly removed can cause problems....), I would definitely NOT recommend using it on your face after, at all, even if you think you have killed the spores. It is not worth it to possible get a skin infection or even respiratory problems by using it on your face. Don't know about you, but I would rather either by another sponge, use my fingers or a foundation brush then be worried about saving a $20-$30 sponge. And a trip to the dermatologists office + a prescription is going to cost a lot more in both time and money then $20. Always better safe then sorry.

If you try cleaning and disinfecting the sponge or cut away the moldy parts and want to try using it with nail polish I doubt that would hurt. And I don't see how it could contaminate your nail polish unless you put it up to or in the polish bottle (obvious the sponge isn't going to fit into the bottle.... What I would do is place a few drops of nail polish on some parchment paper or something non-porous, and dip the sponge into it. Then throw the remain nail polish (that was on the parchment) out when I was done. That way there is no contamination.


----------



## organicfit (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine grew mold too. Tossing it!


----------



## nicolettecota (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought the blender cleanser and left it to dry with the top off and both of my blenders grew mold. I wash them everyday after each use. They still grew mold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yessie (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok i been thinking of buying the beauty blender for some time now. Because i usually use the white triangle beauty sponges that are super cheap.love how my makeup looks flawless. But now i dont know about all the potential mold?!


----------



## Jinal Shah (Feb 11, 2014)

They have their own set of cleanser and travel pouch. I guess you should have them so that you don't have the spots again.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

One of my two grew mold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , I've treated them both the same, have the cleanser, and leave them out to dry. Going back to cheap white triangles lol.


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 18, 2014)

toss it but, and try the real techniques complexion sponge. Find it at Ulta and Sephora!!! also less then half the price of the beauty blender. 

Check out a full review on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daffodil48 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread. I still use a Beauty Blender because I love it. I am currently using it with my Missha BB cream. I have had 4 Beauty Blenders now and two grew mold. I did eventually purchase the blender cleanser and found it really good. However, I found that it doesn't matter how well I airdry the sponge, it doesn't seem to make any difference to whether or not it grows mold. I dry mine in the open air on the window sill and after about a month two of them had the black flecks on them. I felt that it was probably time to replace them anyway! I am currently experimenting with another cleanser which is made especially for brushes and sponges by a company called BE. I will post back with my results, but so far it seems to be as good as the blender cleanser. If the mold spots stay away, I will be happy because this cleanser says it has antibacterial action!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daffodil48* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a while since I posted in this thread. I still use a Beauty Blender because I love it. I am currently using it with my Missha BB cream. I have had 4 Beauty Blenders now and two grew mold. I did eventually purchase the blender cleanser and found it really good. However, I found that it doesn't matter how well I airdry the sponge, it doesn't seem to make any difference to whether or not it grows mold. I dry mine in the open air on the window sill and after about a month two of them had the black flecks on them. I felt that it was probably time to replace them anyway! I am currently experimenting with another cleanser which is made especially for brushes and sponges by a company called BE. I will post back with my results, but so far it seems to be as good as the blender cleanser. If the mold spots stay away, I will be happy because this cleanser says it has antibacterial action!

That is just so odd that it's growing mold with the cleanser. Out of curiosity, how are you washing and wringing out the sponge?


----------



## daffodil48 (Feb 28, 2014)

The instructions for washing the sponge are very simple. I do it exactly as it states on the bottle. I am pretty thorough. I make sure the sponge has no makeup residue on it at all and I do it every second day. Having read many forums on the subject, most people are lucky to clean their sponges once a week!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2014)

And you're wringing it out completely so it shrinks down once the water is squeezed out? I would suggest emailing Beautyblender about it because that's not normal at all for it to grow mold like that. I have one of my BBs for two or so years and it's perfectly fine. I don't use the BB cleanser but use Mona Lisa's Pink Soap or Koren's Soap. I sometimes use the BB soap when I remember to take it into the bathroom with me.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone else get the solid cleanser from GB and find that it strips the color out of the pink BB?


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 5, 2014)

> Anyone else get the solid cleanser from GB and find that it strips the color out of the pink BB?


 No, but I did find that the solid got the white Blender much cleaner than the liquid. Because of that, I never used the solid on my pink Blender. I wonder why that is.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've tried using the Beauty Blender I got from Glossybox and HATE it. It seems to me like a trick to make me use up 3 times more foundation than I'd use with a brush. It just soaks everything up. I don't have the mold issue, but I second the reply that the Beauty Blender Cleanser is ordinary. It got very little of my makeup out of the sponge (L'Oreal Magic Nude liquid). My Dial hand soap in the bathroom did a better job to clean it. I have an unused Beauty Blender for a cheap sale (because I got 2 January Glossyboxes) if anyone happens to disagree with my take and really loves it.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't tried using brushes for foundation but I may try it out since I agree that the BB soaks up a LOT of makeup.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 6, 2014)

I know you guys probably realize this, but just in case you don't, the BB is supposed to be slightly damp when you use it.  I run it under the faucet for a couple of seconds, then wring it out to get it just wet enough to use.  I also use the back of my hand as a "palette" to pick up the foundation.

There's some foundation that I wash out, but I haven't noticed that I use a lot of foundation.  If anything, I probably use less.  I have 2 bottles of foundation -- a UD Liquid Skin and a NARS Matte -- that I alternate, and I wear foundation pretty much 5 days a week.  I've had them since October, and still have about half left of each.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it depends on the type of foundation used.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 6, 2014)

Also maybe the environment where it's stored can cause it. If it's left to dry in a dark bathroom with little airflow or sunlight (and frequent humidity due to showers/baths) maybe that causes the mold to grow? I haven't had a problem with mine yet, but I keep mine at my vanity in a spare bedroom.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried using the Beauty Blender I got from Glossybox and HATE it. It seems to me like a trick to make me use up 3 times more foundation than I'd use with a brush. It just soaks everything up. I don't have the mold issue, but I second the reply that the Beauty Blender Cleanser is ordinary. It got very little of my makeup out of the sponge (L'Oreal Magic Nude liquid). My Dial hand soap in the bathroom did a better job to clean it. I have an unused Beauty Blender for a cheap sale (because I got 2 January Glossyboxes) if anyone happens to disagree with my take and really loves it.

I notice that I have to use a wee bit more foundation, but definitely not 3x more. Are you getting it damp first? In my experience that will prevent it from soaking everything up.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I notice that I have to use a wee bit more foundation, but definitely not 3x more. Are you getting it damp first? In my experience that will prevent it from soaking everything up. 
I did get it damp (a few seconds under running water, then squeezed that water out), but that seemed to screw up my primer pretty bad and made it go on unevenly. Maybe the products that I use just aren't particularly compatible with it.


----------



## RamseyBeauty (Apr 15, 2014)

You can microwave your beauty blender for about 30 seconds to remove any bacteria and then wash it with a mild soap afterwords. Something like Johnson's baby shampoo. However, if it has mold on it I probably wouldn't risk it and I would just throw it out. I personally wash my sponge every day. I just keep baby shampoo right next to the sink where I do my makeup. I really recommend buying a dupe instead. You can afford to toss those more often. I actually just made a video about the beauty blender.


----------



## Sophia Smart (Jun 23, 2014)

If you can scrape off the mold, do so, very gently.  Use sand paper with very little pressure. , then soak it in vinegar overnight and wash it with ordinary soap the next day and dry it.


----------



## putabowon (Jul 15, 2014)

You need to clean the beauty blender with the beauty blender cleanser. Ideally you should be cleaning it after each use and squeezing out the water. If you use a regular soap or shampoo then the soap will harbor bacteria in the centre of the sponge.

The reason why the beauty blender cleanser is best is because it is soy based so it will break down the product, keep the sponge hydrated, and ensure that there's no bacteria.

I'd suggest tossing your beauty blender, purchasing a new one, and purchasing the cleanser.

Side note: I work at Sephora and have thorough education from Beauty Blender itself about the product. A piece of me dies every time someone invests in a beauty blender but decides against the cleanser. It's not that we are trying to get clients to spend more money (we don't work on commission so you could be coming in and buying 7 dollar sephora nano liners for all we care) but it's important that you take good care of your products and tools to ensure that they last as long as possible.


----------



## putabowon (Jul 15, 2014)

@@RamseyBeauty baby shampoo is actually really bad for the beauty blender. Baby shampoo is made from mineral oil which is advertised as 'gentle' but it will lock the bacteria into the sponge. Mineral oil acts as a shield not allowing the sponge to breathe. It will also mix into your foundation as you apply it causing it to make a shield on your skin (like a saran wrap) resulting in break outs. The beauty blender cleanser would be the best option.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 21, 2014)

Anytime you see mold on your makeup or especially sponges, just toss it! Don't look back because it can't be saved! Too risky to continue using.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 21, 2014)

if I found mould on my sponge, I would throw it away and never never regret it. :luv:

rather throw it away rather than have breakouts or anything like that. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

After reading this post I decided to go check my beauty blender. There has been a couple times I didn't feel it dried quickly enough, and I was going to try the blow dryer tip. I can't believe it, I found some spots. I had to toss and I'm currently mourning the loss.


----------



## Kelly Speca (Sep 17, 2014)

Wash it with hot water and soap after every use. Mild dish soap or shampoo works, as does the special cleanser. Make sure you rinse out ALL of the suds and air dry it completely. 

Mold will not grow in the absence of moisture.

#kellyspeca


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting this!!!  I'm fairly new to Beauty Blenders - I've only used my BB and micro mini BBs for around 2 months now.  I clean mine with baby shampoo, squeeze out the excess water and air dry them after every use and I haven't seen any mold yet.  To be honest, I never even considered the possiblity of them growing mold... This is good to know - I am also seriously thinking about switching to the BB Cleanser now, too.

BTW - I have found that I am actually using a lot less eyeshadow primer and under eye concealer with the BB micro minis than when I used to apply by hand.  I think I use the same amount of foundation as with the cheapie drugstore sponge applicators.  I've never had luck with using foundation brushes.


----------



## RamseyBeauty (Oct 6, 2014)

putabowon said:


> @@RamseyBeauty baby shampoo is actually really bad for the beauty blender. Baby shampoo is made from mineral oil which is advertised as 'gentle' but it will lock the bacteria into the sponge. Mineral oil acts as a shield not allowing the sponge to breathe. It will also mix into your foundation as you apply it causing it to make a shield on your skin (like a saran wrap) resulting in break outs. The beauty blender cleanser would be the best option.


Good to know. I did some research when I first started using blending sponges and I was apparently misinformed somewhere along the line.


----------



## Jen Vu Ngo (Nov 4, 2014)

beautymadn3ss said:


> That's basically it, I discovered today that my beauty blender has mold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is there anything I can do to save it? or should I just throw it out?


Toss it and buy a new one. Your skin is too sensative!


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 24, 2014)

daffodil48 said:


> Just one more thing before I leave this topic alone, I really hate the idea of the new black coloured beauty blender sponge. Knowing that these sponges can get mouldy under some circumstances, you would not be able to see it with a black sponge. Gives me the heebies just thinking about it!


You get white mould instead! I've just moved out of a mould ridden flat that has terrible damp issues, my light coloured clothes have dark mould spots and my black clothes ended up with white mould on them, the dark green carpet had fluffy white mould growing on it and it was disgusting.


----------



## rocknrollxbarbie (Nov 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, you need to dispose of it. No matter how many times you put it in the microwave, heat it, put hot water on it, you will not fully sanitize it of the mold. I doesn't matter how many times you put it in the microwave, you're risking your face and body for fungus infections. And let's say you do get rid of the mold... would you still feel comfortable putting it back on your face knowing it had mold in it? Do your face a favor, buy a new one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

